# Linux ffmpeg compilieren nicht möglich



## jkallup (17. November 2012)

Hallo,

bekomme folgende Meldung:

```
root@kalli:/home/jkallup/apps/ffmpeg/ffmpeg# make
CC	libavdevice/alldevices.o
CC	libavdevice/alsa-audio-common.o
CC	libavdevice/alsa-audio-dec.o
CC	libavdevice/alsa-audio-enc.o
CC	libavdevice/avdevice.o
CC	libavdevice/dv1394.o
CC	libavdevice/fbdev.o
CC	libavdevice/lavfi.o
CC	libavdevice/oss_audio.o
CC	libavdevice/timefilter.o
CC	libavdevice/v4l2.o
CC	libavdevice/x11grab.o
In file included from libavdevice/x11grab.c:49:
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h: In function ‘_XIOError’:
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:874: error: expected declaration specifiers before ‘_X_NORETURN’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:877: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XIOErrorFunction’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:881: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XErrorFunction’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:885: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XEatData’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:889: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XAllocScratch’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:893: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XAllocTemp’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:898: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XFreeTemp’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:902: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XVIDtoVisual’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:906: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XSetLastRequestRead’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:910: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XGetHostname’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:914: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XScreenOfWindow’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:921: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XAsyncErrorHandler’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:930: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XGetAsyncReply’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:939: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XGetAsyncData’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:942: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XFlush’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:946: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XEventsQueued’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:949: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XReadEvents’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:954: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XRead’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:959: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XReadPad’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:964: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XSend’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:970: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XReply’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:974: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XEnq’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:979: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XDeq’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:985: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XUnknownWireEvent’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:991: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XUnknownWireEventCookie’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:997: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XUnknownCopyEventCookie’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1003: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XUnknownNativeEvent’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1005: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XWireToEvent’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1006: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XDefaultWireError’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1007: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XPollfdCacheInit’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1008: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XPollfdCacheAdd’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1009: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XPollfdCacheDel’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1010: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XAllocID’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1011: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XAllocIDs’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1015: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XFreeExtData’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1027: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XESetCreateGC’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1039: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XESetCopyGC’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1051: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XESetFlushGC’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1063: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XESetFreeGC’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1075: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XESetCreateFont’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1087: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XESetFreeFont’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1098: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XESetCloseDisplay’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1111: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XESetError’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1125: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XESetErrorString’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1137: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XESetPrintErrorValues’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1149: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XESetWireToEvent’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1161: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XESetWireToEventCookie’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1173: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XESetCopyEventCookie’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1186: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XESetEventToWire’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1198: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XESetWireToError’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1211: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XESetBeforeFlush’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1219: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XInternalConnectionProc’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1225: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘_XInternalConnectionProc’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1227: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XRegisterInternalConnection’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1232: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XUnregisterInternalConnection’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1237: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XProcessInternalConnection’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1243: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘_XInternalConnectionProc’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1265: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XTextHeight’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1271: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XTextHeight16’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1301: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XEventToWire’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1308: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XF86LoadQueryLocaleFont’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1314: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XProcessWindowAttributes’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1318: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XDefaultError’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1321: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XDefaultIOError’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1329: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XSetClipRectangles’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1342: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XIsEventCookie’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1345: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XFreeEventCookies’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1349: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XStoreEventCookie’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1353: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XFetchEventCookie’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1358: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘_XCopyEventCookie’
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:1365: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘xlocaledir’
In file included from libavdevice/x11grab.c:51:
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:86: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XSizeHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:122: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XWMHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:160: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XTextProperty’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:173: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XICCEncodingStyle’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:179: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XIconSize’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:184: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XClassHint’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:226: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XComposeStatus’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:265: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘Region’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:294: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XVisualInfo’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:323: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XStandardColormap’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:349: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XContext’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:358: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘*’ token
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:362: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘*’ token
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:366: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘*’ token
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:370: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘*’ token
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:374: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘*’ token
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:380: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘XRectangle’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:383: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘XCreateRegion’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:387: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XDefaultString’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:392: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XContext’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:393: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XDeleteContext’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:397: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XDestroyRegion’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:401: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XEmptyRegion’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:406: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XEqualRegion’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:411: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XContext’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:413: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XFindContext’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:418: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XClassHint’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:419: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XGetClassHint’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:424: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XIconSize’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:426: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XGetIconSizes’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:431: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XSizeHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:432: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XGetNormalHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:437: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XStandardColormap’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:440: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XGetRGBColormaps’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:445: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XSizeHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:447: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XGetSizeHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:452: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XStandardColormap’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:454: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XGetStandardColormap’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:459: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XTextProperty’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:461: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XGetTextProperty’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:463: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘*’ token
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:473: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XTextProperty’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:474: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XGetWMClientMachine’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:476: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘*’ token
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:484: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XTextProperty’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:485: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XGetWMIconName’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:490: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XTextProperty’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:491: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XGetWMName’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:496: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XSizeHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:498: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XGetWMNormalHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:503: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XSizeHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:506: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XGetWMSizeHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:511: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XSizeHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:512: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XGetZoomHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:518: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XIntersectRegion’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:524: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XConvertCase’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:531: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XComposeStatus’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:532: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XLookupString’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:539: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XVisualInfo’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:540: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XMatchVisualInfo’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:544: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘int’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:550: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘int’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:554: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘XPolygonRegion’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:562: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘int’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:571: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XContext’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:573: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XSaveContext’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:578: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XClassHint’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:579: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XSetClassHint’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:584: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XIconSize’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:586: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XSetIconSizes’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:591: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XSizeHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:592: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XSetNormalHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:597: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XStandardColormap’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:600: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XSetRGBColormaps’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:605: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XSizeHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:607: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XSetSizeHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:617: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XSizeHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:618: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XSetStandardProperties’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:623: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XTextProperty’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:625: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XSetTextProperty’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:630: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XTextProperty’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:631: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XSetWMClientMachine’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:636: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XWMHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:637: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XSetWMHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:642: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XTextProperty’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:643: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XSetWMIconName’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:648: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XTextProperty’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:649: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XSetWMName’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:654: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XSizeHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:655: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XSetWMNormalHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:660: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XTextProperty’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:661: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XTextProperty’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:664: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XSizeHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:665: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XWMHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:666: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XClassHint’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:667: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XSetWMProperties’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:676: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XSizeHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:677: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XWMHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:678: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XClassHint’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:679: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XmbSetWMProperties’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:688: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XSizeHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:689: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XWMHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:690: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XClassHint’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:691: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘Xutf8SetWMProperties’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:696: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XSizeHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:698: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XSetWMSizeHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:703: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘Region’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:704: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XSetRegion’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:709: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XStandardColormap’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:711: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XSetStandardColormap’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:716: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XSizeHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:717: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XSetZoomHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:721: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘int’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:728: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XTextProperty’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:729: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XStringListToTextProperty’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:735: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XSubtractRegion’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:741: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XICCEncodingStyle’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:742: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XTextProperty’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:743: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XmbTextListToTextProperty’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:749: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XICCEncodingStyle’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:750: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XTextProperty’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:751: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XwcTextListToTextProperty’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:757: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XICCEncodingStyle’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:758: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XTextProperty’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:759: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘Xutf8TextListToTextProperty’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:763: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XwcFreeStringList’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:766: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘*’ token
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:773: error: expected ‘;’, ‘,’ or ‘)’ before ‘*’ token
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:780: error: expected ‘;’, ‘,’ or ‘)’ before ‘*’ token
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:787: error: expected ‘;’, ‘,’ or ‘)’ before ‘*’ token
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:794: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘Region’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:795: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘Region’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:796: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XUnionRectWithRegion’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:802: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XUnionRegion’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:810: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XSizeHints’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:816: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XWMGeometry’
/usr/include/X11/Xutil.h:822: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XXorRegion’
In file included from /usr/include/sys/ipc.h:29,
                 from /usr/include/sys/shm.h:28,
                 from libavdevice/x11grab.c:52:
/usr/include/bits/ipctypes.h:33: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘__ipc_pid_t’
In file included from /usr/include/sys/shm.h:28,
                 from libavdevice/x11grab.c:52:
/usr/include/sys/ipc.h:55: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘ftok’
In file included from /usr/include/sys/shm.h:31,
                 from libavdevice/x11grab.c:52:
/usr/include/bits/shm.h:44: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘__getpagesize’
/usr/include/bits/shm.h:48: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘shmatt_t’
/usr/include/bits/shm.h:69: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘shmatt_t’
In file included from libavdevice/x11grab.c:52:
/usr/include/sys/shm.h:51: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘shmctl’
/usr/include/sys/shm.h:54: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘shmget’
/usr/include/sys/shm.h:58: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘shmat’
/usr/include/sys/shm.h:61: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘shmdt’
In file included from libavdevice/x11grab.c:53:
/usr/include/X11/extensions/shape.h:50: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XShapeEvent’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/shape.h:58: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XShapeQueryExtension’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/shape.h:64: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XShapeQueryVersion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/shape.h:72: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘Region’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/shape.h:74: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XShapeCombineRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/shape.h:86: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XShapeCombineRectangles’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/shape.h:96: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XShapeCombineMask’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/shape.h:107: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XShapeCombineShape’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/shape.h:115: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XShapeOffsetShape’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/shape.h:130: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XShapeQueryExtents’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/shape.h:136: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XShapeSelectInput’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/shape.h:141: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XShapeInputSelected’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/shape.h:149: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XShapeGetRectangles’
In file included from libavdevice/x11grab.c:54:
/usr/include/X11/extensions/XShm.h:39: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘ShmSeg’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/XShm.h:49: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘ShmSeg’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/XShm.h:51: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XShmCompletionEvent’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/XShm.h:54: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘ShmSeg’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/XShm.h:58: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XShmSegmentInfo’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/XShm.h:83: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XShmSegmentInfo’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/XShm.h:88: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XShmSegmentInfo’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/XShm.h:120: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XShmSegmentInfo’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/XShm.h:129: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XShmSegmentInfo’
In file included from libavdevice/x11grab.c:55:
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:71: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XFixesSelectionNotifyEvent’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:83: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XFixesCursorNotifyEvent’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:95: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XFixesCursorImage’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:100: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:110: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘XFixesCursorImageAndName’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:143: error: expected declaration specifiers before ‘XFixesCursorImage’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:149: error: expected declaration specifiers before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:152: error: expected declaration specifiers before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:155: error: expected declaration specifiers before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:158: error: expected declaration specifiers before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:161: error: expected declaration specifiers before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:165: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:168: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:172: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:172: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:175: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:176: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:176: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:179: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:180: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:180: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:183: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:184: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:184: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:187: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:188: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:191: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:194: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:194: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:197: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:200: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:207: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:211: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:216: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:235: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xfixes.h:235: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XserverRegion’
libavdevice/x11grab.c:75: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘XShmSegmentInfo’
libavdevice/x11grab.c:61: warning: empty declaration
libavdevice/x11grab.c:92: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘{’ token
libavdevice/x11grab.c:117: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘{’ token
libavdevice/x11grab.c:157: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘{’ token
libavdevice/x11grab.c:340: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘{’ token
libavdevice/x11grab.c:416: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘{’ token
libavdevice/x11grab.c:460: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘{’ token
libavdevice/x11grab.c:570: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘{’ token
libavdevice/x11grab.c:597: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘options’
libavdevice/x11grab.c:597: error: parameter ‘options’ is initialized
libavdevice/x11grab.c:598: warning: braces around scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:598: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:598: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type
libavdevice/x11grab.c:598: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:598: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:598: error: ‘struct x11grab’ has no member named ‘draw_mouse’
libavdevice/x11grab.c:598: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:598: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:598: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:598: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:598: warning: braces around scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:598: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:598: error: field name not in record or union initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:598: error: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:598: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast
libavdevice/x11grab.c:598: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:598: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:598: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:598: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:598: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:598: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:598: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:598: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:600: warning: braces around scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:600: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:600: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type
libavdevice/x11grab.c:600: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:600: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:601: error: ‘struct x11grab’ has no member named ‘follow_mouse’
libavdevice/x11grab.c:601: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:601: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:601: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:601: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:601: warning: braces around scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:601: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:601: error: field name not in record or union initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:601: error: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:601: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:601: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:601: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:601: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:601: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:601: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:601: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:601: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:601: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:601: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:601: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:601: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:602: warning: braces around scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:602: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:602: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type
libavdevice/x11grab.c:602: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:602: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:603: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:603: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:603: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:603: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:603: warning: braces around scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:603: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:603: error: field name not in record or union initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:603: error: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:603: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast
libavdevice/x11grab.c:603: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:603: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:603: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:603: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:603: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:603: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:603: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:603: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:603: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:603: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:603: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:603: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: warning: braces around scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: error: ‘struct x11grab’ has no member named ‘framerate’
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: warning: braces around scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: error: field name not in record or union initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: error: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:605: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:606: warning: braces around scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:606: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:606: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type
libavdevice/x11grab.c:606: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:606: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:606: error: ‘struct x11grab’ has no member named ‘show_region’
libavdevice/x11grab.c:606: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:606: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:606: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:606: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:606: warning: braces around scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:606: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:606: error: field name not in record or union initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:606: error: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:606: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:606: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:606: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:606: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:606: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:606: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:606: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:606: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:606: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:606: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:607: warning: braces around scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:607: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:607: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type
libavdevice/x11grab.c:607: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:607: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:607: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:607: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:607: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:607: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:607: warning: braces around scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:607: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:607: error: field name not in record or union initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:607: error: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:607: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type
libavdevice/x11grab.c:607: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:607: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:607: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:607: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:607: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:607: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:607: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:607: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:607: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:607: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:608: warning: braces around scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:608: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:608: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
libavdevice/x11grab.c:608: warning: (near initialization for ‘options’)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:611: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘x11_class’
libavdevice/x11grab.c:611: error: parameter ‘x11_class’ is initialized
libavdevice/x11grab.c:619: error: parameter ‘ff_x11grab_demuxer’ is initialized
libavdevice/x11grab.c:623: error: ‘x11grab_read_header’ undeclared (first use in this function)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:623: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
libavdevice/x11grab.c:623: error: for each function it appears in.)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:624: error: ‘x11grab_read_packet’ undeclared (first use in this function)
libavdevice/x11grab.c:625: error: ‘x11grab_read_close’ undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:872: error: old-style parameter declarations in prototyped function definition
/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h:874: error: parameter name omitted
libavdevice/x11grab.c:628: error: expected ‘{’ at end of input
make: *** [libavdevice/x11grab.o] Fehler 1
root@kalli:/home/jkallup/apps/ffmpeg/ffmpeg#
```

was kann man dagegen tun?

Gruß
Jens


----------



## deepthroat (17. November 2012)

Hi.

Falsches Forum. Deine Frage hat nichts mit Programmieren zu tun.

Siehe http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=649866


----------



## genodeftest (18. November 2012)

So wie es aussieht, hast du nicht alle notwendigen Header zur Verfügung. Welche (exakte) Version von FFMpeg hast du? Welche Distribution (+Version)? Hast du den Quellcode per Paketmanager installiert oder selbst herunter geladen?


----------

